# inwow.de Newsfeed



## Crewnemesis (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo. Ich wollte nur einmal fragen was mit dem Newsfeed von inwow.de bei Blasc los ist. Irgendwie bekomme ich keine News mehr rein?!

MfG


----------



## ribit (25. Januar 2007)

Crewnemesis schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich wollte nur einmal fragen was mit dem Newsfeed von inwow.de bei Blasc los ist. Irgendwie bekomme ich keine News mehr rein?!
> 
> MfG



geht mir genauso ...

scheint, als wäre im blasc client noch die alte newsfeed url hinterlegt zu sein

die neue lautet http://wow.ingame.de/feed.php?section=105&type=RSS

kannst die ja solange unten unter der "individual news" eintragen, bis die neue im client hinterlegt wird

gruß ribit


----------



## Crewnemesis (25. Januar 2007)

Ok vielen Dank für die Info!!!!!


----------



## Crewnemesis (29. Januar 2007)

Gibt es vielleicht schon Infos ob vielleicht ein Fix bezüglich des Feeds rauskommt?


----------



## Regnor (29. Januar 2007)

Crewnemesis schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht schon Infos ob vielleicht ein Fix bezüglich des Feeds rauskommt?



jupp, der neue feed wird im nächsten update enthalten sein

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Crewnemesis (2. Februar 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> jupp, der neue feed wird im nächsten update enthalten sein
> 
> Gruß Regnor



Dankesehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

